# Found a REALLY old train....help



## Jessleeeliz (Dec 15, 2008)

Was rummaging through my grandmothers attic and I found a dusty, dirty BUT STILL SEALED NEVER OPENED "Life Like Work Train" Complete and Ready To Run HO Electric Train Set Item #08138. I cleaned off the plastic and minus a small tear in the plastic in the center...this train is in brand new perfect condition. I can't find it on any web site to even begin to get an idea of its age or value. Can anyone out there who knows anything about trains please ....please email me....I really need some help....Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The HO boom started in the late 70's . Best guess, but the company was around since the 50's but HO came into being with plastic and that happened in the 70's. Life Like was part of that. Having lived through it, I wouldn't say that it is really old, but I will toss that one as a matter of perspective. I bought some HO at the time and Life Like was ok ,affordable but more of a toy than a model. Today the company is still around, so it must be doing something right. Unlike Tyco no collector site exist. I do have the present Hauler link you can compare with the picture
http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/CTGY/LifeLike. All you can do is watch ebay and google a little. Not much info out there.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You'll find it here>>> http://tycotrain.tripod.com/lifelikemodeltrainscollectorsresource/index.html

As to value, Life-Like was a mass produced toy train maker for many years before entering into the serious scale market back in the late 70s, early 80s. I won't venture as to value, the market simply isn't stable enough right now for such things.

Nice find and, welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r132/tonycook1966/Like-Like 1974/LL_74_P04_L.jpg

Thanks Bob :thumbsup:
I looked again and came up with this 1971( The Work Train) catalog page.I guess it is old.I wonder who the poor kid is who never got it?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

T-Man said:


> http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r132/tonycook1966/Like-Like 1974/LL_74_P04_L.jpg
> 
> Thanks Bob :thumbsup:
> I wonder who the poor kid is who never got it?


That would be the one that took the pie out of the window.:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Southern!
Haven't had a chance to say HI.
Bob


----------

